# Is this purring or congestion??? also: chest growth???



## Saigo (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello,
I have a brand new hen fantail.
She is so very sweet and I have had her for only a couple days.
But I fear the breeder I purchased from may have given me a sick and/or injured hen.

To start she has this strange growth on her chest, I plan to take her to the vet to see what it is, but no feather form on it, and it reminds me of possibly an inflated lymph node or something. I really do not know.

I will check that out though, not sure if anyone has heard of that.

But she also makes a noise as she breathes ( not all the time though ) and I have no clue if it is purring or congestion. it sounds like crunching actually.

from what i can tell, she does it as she breathes out, and she will puff herself up and lower her tail as she does it. sometimes even stand on one leg ( which tells me she is satisfied and comfortable.)
her droppings are healthy, semi solid, and easy to clean.. so that tells me she should be healthy.

But she will sneeze on occasion, or make a slight gasping noise ( yawning? )


I am unsure whether to worry or not, and I have to wait until monday before i can arrange to see a vet.
I don't wish to bring this up with the breeder who sold it to me since they can easily say she was healthy when sent, and such. Plus, I really have grown very fond of her and only wish to help her as much as I can.

Hopefully there is nothing to fear over any of this but please help me out


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pigeon hens do purr when they are content. Since I can't hear what you hear, it's hard for me to tell you wheather you are hearing crackeling or purring. The yawning could be an indication of canker which is easy to cure.
You say she has a growth on her chest...does it happen to be right below the throat?
Is this your only Pigeon or first Pigeon?


----------



## Saigo (Jun 26, 2009)

Charis said:


> You say she has a growth on her chest...does it happen to be right below the throat?
> Is this your only Pigeon or first Pigeon?


it is right below her throat. 

and this is both my first and only pigeon ( obvious eh? )
I have other healthy birds, but this is the first pigeon.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The growth is probably her crop so it isn't a growth at all. The crop is where the food goes after they eat. When there is food in it, it fills up like a little balloon and then as the food moves out, it slowly goes down. It's a good think to check daily to make sure your bird is eating.
If you have Parrots, please be very careful with this bird around them. My little Parrot nearly killed one of my Pigeons. Don't let her land on their cage.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi SAIGO, Can you supply us with some photos of the bird and the growth. What type of Fan tail do you have, is it an American or a Indian fantail?*GEORGE


----------



## Saigo (Jun 26, 2009)

The parrots are no where near the pigeon, I understand very well, sadly, what becomes of mixing birds.
My family owns a canary, a sun conure, a parrotlet, and now an american fantail. we have had budgies and cockatiels before too 
the pigeon is mine, and will be joining me as I move to a different city ( as my buddy ).

I cannot seem to locate my camera's card reader, and the only pics have are fuzzy phone camera images.

She is more of a Garden Fantail as someone described to me. So not as goofy as I expected her to be when I requested an american fantail from a breeder. 

And as for this, "crop" I have never heard of that but that might be exactly what it is I was looking at. hmm.. 
I may just be worrying much more than I need to be. 
I'll still get her checked up but something tells me that she is fine 

I will probably post pictures once I find a card reader.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Good then. She sounds like a very sweet bird. Fans are my favorite no mater what they look like...Garden, American or Indian.


----------



## Saigo (Jun 26, 2009)

yes I agree, fans are my favorite too! 
Im just curious if I should get her a mate  
ha, she just flew from her cage over to my computer desk  yep. this is a sweet bird indeed.


----------



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

how big is the "growth/lump" and is it a young bird?
definatly sounds like a sweet one flying to you


----------



## Saigo (Jun 26, 2009)

I dunno the exact age, but from what i can guess she is between 1-2 yrs. it is right below the neck and seems to have gotten smaller than a previous check... leading me to think it is the "crop" it is only a couple centimeters from chin to breast in length and only before only came out about a centimeter, not even past the feathers. now it is buried farther under her feathers.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Saigo said:


> yes I agree, fans are my favorite too!
> Im just curious if I should get her a mate
> ha, she just flew from her cage over to my computer desk  yep. this is a sweet bird indeed.


Pigeons are VERY social. They do best with a mate of their own kind because if you don't get her a mate, she will think of you that way. If you do get her a mate, she won't be as friendly to you, but that would be normal.


----------



## Saigo (Jun 26, 2009)

well, then I guess i kinda like being her one and only 

Ill see in time, once I start more classes this fall, if she will need another friend to keep her company.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you sure that it's a female? By the way you described the way it purrs....................
You said that it lowers its tail. If it is lowering its tail, bowing its head, and its throat is coming out, all at the same time as it makes this noise you mentioned, could be a male pigeon. And they puff out their chest as they bow and lower their tails like that.


----------



## Saigo (Jun 26, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Are you sure that it's a female? By the way you described the way it purrs....................
> You said that it lowers its tail. If it is lowering its tail, bowing its head, and its throat is coming out, all at the same time as it makes this noise you mentioned, could be a male pigeon. And they puff out their chest as they bow and lower their tails like that.


The breeder said he was very certain it was a hen. If it happens to be a male and is this sweet, that is fine. Means I don't need to be afraid of stuck eggs like a past cockatiel passed away from. 

I gave her the name "Adwynn" which means "White Breast" in welsh.
If I find that it is a male then Adwynn, becomes Adwin and all is well


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds like you have a female. The way to avoid your bird becoming egg bound is to always make sure the bird has oyster shell in a separate dish.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have a fan that the guy was sure was a male. Turned out to be a hen. She's beautiful, but that just goes to show that you never know. LOL.


----------



## Saigo (Jun 26, 2009)

Charis said:


> Sounds like you have a female. The way to avoid your bird becoming egg bound is to always make sure the bird has oyster shell in a separate dish.


like, an oyster shell from an oyster bar?

half shell? or whole shell? 

do pet stores sells these? and you put them into a second feeding dish?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

From a pet store and yes you put it in a separate dish. You should offer it to all your birds.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

The oyster shell supplies calcium which is very important for your bird's health. You need the kind that is ground up in small pieces specifically for birds. Pigeons don't have teeth or strong beak muscles, so they would not be able to break off a piece from an intact oyster shell.


----------



## Saigo (Jun 26, 2009)

Just an update from earlier, I took her into the vet and...

She has a minor upper respiratory infection ( as do i, go fig )
some lice, that i'll be taking care of with spray and such..
it was just her crop not a growth ( never even knew about that on a pigeon )

also, I got her the ground up oysters bits, she isnt too pleased over her medication for the respiratory infection, however the new food and such seems to make her happy.

And my conclusion, is that she has been purring all this time, not breathing congested. 
So my dear is healthy ( or atleast not in a bad condition like i feared. ) and it also seems I have some more studying to do on the species, thus I bought a few books to read about pigeons/doves.  thanks for the support, insight, and advice. 

Take care, i'll be posting around the forums


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Saigo said:


> Just an update from earlier, I took her into the vet and...
> 
> She has a minor upper respiratory infection ( as do i, go fig )
> some lice, that i'll be taking care of with spray and such..
> ...


Glad to hear she's OK 
Keep us posted on her and how about some pictures too!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Glad your bird is doing so well!

In addition to the oyster shell, I offer several different mineral supplements for the birds to choose as they need:
- mineral vitamin powder http://www.globalpigeon.com/gps.php?action=showprod&id=9&catalogno=600-114 (very popular with all birds, especially with hens getting ready to lay)
- red grit http://www.jedds.com/Detail.bok?category=ALL&keyword=Grit&no=1059&searchpath=7608401
- red pickpot http://www.globalpigeon.com/productimages/fullimg/IMG1124254585.jpg (this contains mineral salts and if no other mineral source is available, a hen may overeat this and have watery poops because the salt makes her thirsty)
- tan pickstone http://www.globalpigeon.com/productimages/fullimg/IMG1124254626.jpg (used more by the cocks than the hens)


----------

